# Im thinking of getting a golf



## sneakyness79 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi,

I have just sold my lovely TT as i need to buy a house and couldnt justify the amount of finance tied up in it.

i have been thinking of getting either a seat leon ot a golf, more swayed towards the golf.

I have up to 7K to spend but i am unsure of which one to go for. I like the idea of a 1.8T, but am unsure of any potential problems and costs etc..

any guidance would be appreciated and of course if any of you are selling anything that could be suitable please let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## tunner (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a Mk5 GTI and it is brilliant!


----------



## sneakyness79 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry cant afford the Mk5, thats the one to have tho. I have down graded from a TT to get a cheaper car so I can buy a house with the missus. So a MK 4 upto Â£7k ish is about where i am at. Any advice anybody.

Cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

have a look on the uk-mkivs site for cars and advice


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

sneakyness79 said:


> Sorry cant afford the Mk5, thats the one to have tho. I have down graded from a TT to get a cheaper car so I can buy a house with the missus. So a MK 4 upto Â£7k ish is about where i am at. Any advice anybody.
> 
> Cheers.


I would get a 130ps TDi and remap it..... you'll have bags of fun 

(loads of mpg and quicker than the 1.8T)


----------



## sneakyness79 (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah agree but i dont think i could get a 130 ps for that kinda money. They seem to be more expensive and when you work out deisel consumption and average miles, i think i may need to own it 3 years before its is worth my while?? What are your thoughts??


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

If I couldn't quite stretch to a 130ps I would get a 115ps.

You really need to drive both - the petrol Golfs of this era were sadly disappointing IMO (R32 excluded) but the diesels are great.

My neighbour bought a 130ps 2 year old car at auction 18 months ago for under Â£10k... I would have thought they'd have dropped a little more now.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'd take the Diesel option. The 130 is great - smooth and responsive, although the 150 does have more punch (if slightly more laggy). Both make the standard 150 1.8T GTI feel very underpowered. My 150 PD Anniversary (with a touch of help from Revo) was superb and would have easily given my old AmD modded TT225 a run for its money cross country. See

http://www.cs-media.co.uk/~james/vw/revoreview.htm

James.


----------



## sneakyness79 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, mmmm interesting, perhaps I'll look about, it just isnt that easy when you have such a budget. I have even thought about the seat leon as an option. i really need to drive a few motors and see how best to spend my Â£7k.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, look just what turned up (if you could stretch just a little further)....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

:wink:


----------



## sneakyness79 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would love to, but i just cant budge on my budget, a house really is more important, that and keeping my lovely missus happy. I must say it looks a lot of car for the money and so would be a greta buy for somebody.


----------



## sneakyness79 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have now found a GTI 1.8T, and I should have it early next week. It has lots of options including Heated black Recaro leather, climatronic (or whatever its called) and a sunroof. Not as exciting as the old TT but at least I can now afford a roof over my head lol. Cheers for the advice guys i know the TDI 130 ps is a better motor but just couldnt find one in my budget.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sneakyness79 said:


> I have now found a GTI 1.8T, and I should have it early next week. It has lots of options including Heated black Recaro leather, climatronic (or whatever its called) and a sunroof. Not as exciting as the old TT but at least I can now afford a roof over my head lol. Cheers for the advice guys i know the TDI 130 ps is a better motor but just couldnt find one in my budget.


just one word for you REVO :!:


----------



## sneakyness79 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have looked into that. Will i see a noticable difference?? What about fuel consumption and increased insurance premiums????


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sneakyness79 said:


> I have looked into that. Will i see a noticable difference?? What about fuel consumption and increased insurance premiums????


yes you would see a noticable difference fule consumption is about the same unless you go mad with the extra power insurance you would have to look in to but should not be a great deal more


----------



## sneakyness79 (Apr 7, 2005)

OK cool, Ill think Ill get it home and get some more pennies together to get it revo'd then. Never re-maped a car before Ive always been worried about slipping clutches and damaging the car. So think this will be a problem?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sneakyness79 said:


> OK cool, Ill think Ill get it home and get some more pennies together to get it revo'd then. Never re-maped a car before Ive always been worried about slipping clutches and damaging the car. So think this will be a problem?


should not be any problem imy tt is chipped with a fmic sports cat/exhaust samco hoses and forge dv and it has ran with out any problem for 4 years chipped for 3 of them


----------

